

What does “Connecting the dots backwards" mean ? - fanaticgeek

I have big dreams and I read a lot of Self help books. Though I work tirelessly on things but I often get distracted among multiple projects and eventually none of them brings out substantial result. That&#x27;s why I took a job to ensure that I am not completely wasted.<p>I have read the phrase &quot;Connecting the dots backwards&quot; so many times but I am sure that I couldn&#x27;t get it&#x27;s meaning correctly. I read it again in &quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jonathanfields.com&#x2F;what-lucky-people-do-differently&#x2F;&quot; , so please help me in knowing it.
======
ColinWright
Here, let me Google that for you:

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22connecting+the+dots+bac...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%22connecting+the+dots+backwards%22)

Top hit:

[http://www.quora.com/What-does-Steve-Jobs-famous-words-
conne...](http://www.quora.com/What-does-Steve-Jobs-famous-words-connecting-
the-dots-backwards-really-mean)

